
No, We Didn’t Get the Coronavirus from Bats - Farbodkhz
https://www.haaretz.com/science-and-health/.premium-once-and-for-all-no-we-didn-t-get-the-coronavirus-from-bats-1.8802454
======
wahern
_Some_ scientists may disagree about the role of bats as reservoirs, but
_some_ scientists also disagree with anthropogenic global warming. I don't
think the authors are being completely honest, which is unsurprising
considering that it's an opinion piece.

There was a special issue of the journal Viruses, "Viruses and Bats 2019",
published just last year that contradicts almost everything in that article.
See
[https://www.mdpi.com/journal/viruses/special_issues/viruses_...](https://www.mdpi.com/journal/viruses/special_issues/viruses_bats_2019)

One of the included papers was "Bat Coronaviruses in China",
[https://www.mdpi.com/1999-4915/11/3/210](https://www.mdpi.com/1999-4915/11/3/210).
They perhaps deserve the award for most prescient observation of 2019 with

> Thus, it is highly likely that future SARS- or MERS-like coronavirus
> outbreaks will originate from bats, and there is an increased probability
> that this will occur in China.

